# Vacation Pictures!



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been meaning to post some pictures of our kid (cockatiel) on the forum for a while, so here we go. These are a random sampling of her vacation pics. She is quite the road warrior nowadays.

The first pic is at the Pacific Ocean in Oregon about 350 miles from home.

The second is, obviously, at Yellowstone in Montana. That is 1,200 miles away.

The third is in the redwoods in California.

The last is at the Grand Tetons in Wyoming.....enjoying the....uh....wildlife.

P.S. All pics were taken inside the car. She is NOT outside, nor would she ever want to be!


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Awww she is so cute 

But shouldn't you realy have her on a harness so she cant fly away?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*But shouldn't you realy have her on a harness so she cant fly away?*
-------------------------------------

I had to look carefully at the pix, and it appears she is near a window...it is reflecting his hand.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> *But shouldn't you realy have her on a harness so she cant fly away?*
> -------------------------------------
> 
> I had to look carefully at the pix, and it appears she is near a window...it is reflecting his hand.


Your right it is a window. WOW clear windows i couldnt even tell there was a window untill i saw her hand 

(love the pic with the tiel looking at the buffalo...)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

She looks like she is enjoying her vacation  What a pretty girl, and beautiful pix's


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol
That's one lucky bird!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

excuse me! if your gonna drive, keep your eyes on the road! 
so cute! i wish i could take my tiels on the road


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow! That cockatiel has seen the world, ha, kind of... Yes, I agree that the cockatiel with the buffalo is pretty legendary!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She looks like she is really enjoying her vacation,really getting to see the world and do a lot of site seeing.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

That's so adorable! She must be a good traveler Is she quiet in the car?


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

clem&peeps said:


> That's so adorable! She must be a good traveler Is she quiet in the car?


Yes. She is actually more calm than at home. She might make one squawk every few hours while in the car. She even takes long naps on my shoulder while I drive. She honestly does not really acknowledge much of what happens outside the car. 

When we stay at a hotel, she stays in the room while we are gone and never makes a peep.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, what nice pictures! She seems to be having a good time!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Amazing pics! What a truly incredible trip it must've been with your little roadwarrior by your side! I can't wait until I am able to go on trips and take my birds!


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

That is so epic and adorable!!! Love that last picture, hehe.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree that last pic is awesome


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, what a good little traveler she is. Did you start her at an early age? And I love the buffalo pic!


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Those pictures are sooo cute. and she looks so happy!!!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I think she is adorable!! It's wonderful that you can take her on your road trips. I took Candy once to the vet, and she screemed in her travel cage until I took her out. She was then perfectly happy perching on my shoulder and that's how we drove to the vet


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

sunnysmom said:


> Wow, what a good little traveler she is. Did you start her at an early age? And I love the buffalo pic!


I actually did not. She went on her first trip about a year ago and racked up 4,000 miles or so in the car over the first year.

We started by taking her into the car in the garage. The next step was driving around the block. The first time we backed up of the garage with her loose in the car, she flew into the windshield trying to stay away from the outdoors. We learned to keep her in her carrying case until we got moving. After that, we did one trip around town for about 30 minutes. She did great and began to associate her small nylon carrying case with trips in the car, and now she wants to go to the case whenever it is in sight. We have to hide it otherwise it is always "trip time".

The most difficult part is we typically travel during cold weather, so we have to heat the car and keep it warmer than we would prefer while driving.


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

LOVE the pictures! Our tiel will be making a trip from California to Texas in a few months. I hope he is as calm as your birdy!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the second one with the Yellowstone Park sign and the last one with the buffalo. You should mass-produce those two and turn them into postcards for sending to family and friends!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Good post, the one with the buffalo is great


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Gorgeous pics of a gorgeous girl ! May I ask , But what camera are you using? Amazing quality.


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Simbah said:


> Gorgeous pics of a gorgeous girl ! May I ask , But what camera are you using? Amazing quality.


Thanks! Nikon D90 on the Yellowstone and bison pics. The other two were with a cell phone.


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Such awesome pictures! The postcard idea isn't a bad one at all. lol


----------

